
Don't let TC39 add smoosh and smooshMap to JavaScript - ggregoire
https://github.com/staltz/prevent-smoosh
======
lhorie
Context: [https://github.com/tc39/proposal-
flatMap/pull/56](https://github.com/tc39/proposal-flatMap/pull/56)

This entire thing is just dumb. I would actually double down and _let_ them
name it smoosh because they will surely make some non-FP friendly design
choice in semantics anyways.

------
kylecordes
This is a bit bizarre; but perhaps less bizarre than making the language spec
specify the thing be named "smooshMap". (!)

